# Ben My chree



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

MV Ben My-Chree broke down approaching her berth

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-isle-of-man-31449687


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Just been on the local news, the breakdown was caused by fishing gear getting wrapped round the props.........(Thumb)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Frank for the update.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day billyboy.b.r.yesterday.19:39#1,re:ben my chree.thank you for posting.good news nobody hurt,#2 good news as to breackdown,regards ben27


----------



## seafoods (Dec 29, 2010)

Frank P said:


> Just been on the local news, the breakdown was caused by fishing gear getting wrapped round the props.........(Thumb)


That's what initial reports said but it wasn't accurate.



http://www.iomtoday.co.im/news/isle...ils-of-ben-my-chree-incident-emerge-1-7105188


----------



## KZP (Oct 23, 2020)

Ben my Chree on old postcard.


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

KZP said:


> Ben my Chree on old postcard.


Different Ben My Chree KZP.


----------

